# Guatemalarafting is interested in co-ownership or even selling



## pescador (Sep 28, 2006)

*Guatemalarafting is interested in co-ownership or even selling* 
Guatemalarafting is looking for future co-ownership or thinks about even selling, since i look for other adventures. The company exist now 4 years and is built up just fine and you just have to move in..., We have further potential (also the tourist location Lanquin, with Semuc Champey) where we work. www.guatemalarafting.com
We work exclusively with El retirolodge, a famous backpackershostel. www.elretirolanquin.com
For more detailed info write at [email protected]

maarten


----------

